# New Netflix pricing to cost $5 more/month



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

The email I got this morning from Netflix got me quite steaming :hissyfit:! Now it will cost me $5 more/month to have 2 DVDs and streaming service. I would expect a small jump in fees as there hasn't been one in almost a year (that was sarcastic). But an additional $5/month! Come on Netflix, I guess since the competition (i.e. Blockbuster) has all but been eliminated they can gouge the customers. I really don't know why I am surprised at this.

Currently I pay $14.99/month for 2 DVDs out at a time + unlimited streaming

As of Sept. 1st 2011 the price will be $7.99 for streaming and $11.99/month for 2 DVDs at time.

Anyone else ticked off?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Not surprising. Greed is rampant in the US, and will likely be the capitalistic governed country's downfall...just a matter of when. Netflix would be using overseas labor if they could, of course to further their profit. I'm fortunate to have canceled my membership a couple months ago and have an excellent music/movie store here called Hastings. I've never subscribed to cable nor dish at their outlandish prices either :boxer:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

This seems an unexceptibly large increase to me also. The really irritating part is that the "free" streaming now cost $7.99 per month after we've purchased devices to make use of it and have some sunk cost involved.
I'll be reviewing my level of participation.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I will be cancelling my entire subscription to Netflix and using Redbox for my HiDef rentals now. Streaming will be accomplished by current cable provider.


----------



## Fwiltz (Jul 15, 2011)

In the near future, many of the loyal Netflix subscribers will be moving to the ease and low cost of the Redbox. Let's hope that they maintain the low price on rentals.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Before I cancelled my netflix subscription a couple months ago, I looked at alternate dvd providers and found the following review site, in case any HTS members are interested. Unfortunately, I cannot attest to the service level they provide.

DVD Review Site


----------

